# Duck calls that DO NOT STICK when wet?



## mattz (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking for suggestions on a acrylic single or double reed call that does not stick as it gets wet. I had a Foiles Timber rattler double reed, it stuck terribly for me each time out after only a few minutes of calling. Now I have a Echo Timber single reed and have the same problem. I love the sound i get from the timber calls, but I spit too much when I call.

Do the spit-tech calls from buck gardner work? Or how about he NBG from Zink? They show they have some groves cut in the tone board to help with sticking, but I would like to know if they work before I spend another 100-150$

Unfortunately for me as a avid waterfowler, I spit too much in my call and cannot seem to change how I call. So i need a call to compensate for me.

Looking for suggestions, thanks!


----------



## mnducks (Jan 13, 2006)

I had the same problem. Tried a zink atm and it has been awesome! It has never stuck. Would strongly recommend one. I also blow a Haydel red legs and it has never stuck either. Your calling style sounds just like mine. Hope this helps.


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

I use toxic calls. The way I blow a call puts a lot of spit through it. I had the same issue with foiles calls. But since the switch never had a call stick!


----------



## Nd3 (Sep 16, 2014)

If you want to avoid the sticking you can alter the way you blow your call. Use air from down deep if that makes sense. Try not to cut notes off with your tongue either. I have found these tips helpful in trying to limit the spit


----------

